# The Lucky 7 Bibble/bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 3



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home all you bibblers/bubblers!​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

ME FIRST, ME FIRST, ME FIRST


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning bibblers!!!

xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG - We got a [bgcolor=#0000ff] *BIBBLE* [/bgcolor] thread!!!!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Fantastic   you have all made me laugh this morning

Tracy-love the sunflower  

Larkles
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bibbles are looking good today!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

shouldn't this be named part 3?

i dont want bibbles im an athiest! i want bubbles <stamps feet and cries>

if dh asks what im doing and i say blowin bibbles, he will say who the hell is bibbles? lol

BRING BACK BUBBLES

 maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Maz and larkles

you were both on an 8

put u both back to a 77

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im loving the BIBBLES, def had a good day today!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks em, im just hoping they work as well as the bubbles did


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Maz -  it's the *7's* that brings the luck not whether they're bubbles or bibbles!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

yea lou i know but you know the sayin, if its not broke..........

did you have your scan today hun?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I did! - proper scan pics of Wiggle looking like a proper ickle baby! Will post them later when I'm at home


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lou so pleased for u hunni 

KEEP THE BIBBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

awww cant wait to see the piccys 

BRING BACK BUBBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's the same as number 7..don't underestimate the power of Bibbles


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls 

just popped in to see if there is any chance i can have some special bibbles   im going for transfer tomorrow and im a bit 

worried as i only have 2 embies left and i need them to carry on dividing   for tomorrow so any bibbles will ne greatly 

apreciated thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fudgeyfu

have popped u on a 77


lots of luck for transfer tomorrow

Emxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Fudge good luck with ET

Kate xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls


can you all make sure my bubbles are kept at 77 or 777 over the weekend please im of for baseline scan monday so need all the luck i can get. 

if any body wants me to blow for them pm me and ill do them 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lou Im so sorry hun, I completely forgot you had your scan today.  I'm so glad wiggle was showing mummy how happy s/he is!!

Cant wait to see the picies!!

And I have to say *KEEP THE BIBBLES!!!*


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jeanette good luck with your scan

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi

i am on a 0 can someone put back to a 77 please

thanks

em


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Heffalump

All sorted now!

Larkles
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

maz1980 said:


> awww cant wait to see the piccys
> 
> BRING BACK BUBBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry everyone just have to say I agree with Maz, It's not the same blowing bibbles and prefere to blow bubbles instead!

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok how come when someone said BIBBLES i still saw BUBBLES i look today and its BIBBLES    My eyes are playing tricks on me  
Thanks Em for putting me back on 77

x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

HI Sallyanne - fancy meeting you here. Nero is sooo cute


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one hun im everywhere. Nero really poorly    in the vets they think he has feline asthma. least its treatable although expensive. N hey hunni we can talk on here no   eyes lookin lol
luv sally x x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Good morning

Quick lucky 7 bibble check and everyone is looking fine

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

who messed up my bibbles i was on a tripple 7 . i have my scan on monday so now hope i get as much luck with a double 7 .

Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Put you on a 7 hun not got time for 77 will comeback later


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun thaks for offering to sort my biblels wish they would be left alone id blown me own if it was possible

Jeanette


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeanette

Bibbles are back on a 777 hun

Helen
x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

oh thanks babe are yours ok or do you want them sorted 

Jeanette


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well and bibbles looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Pretty please can someone sort my bubbles? I'm on a 9!!  

Maria xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

my comps sooooooooooooooooooo slow but put you on 7 xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

someone sorted my bubles earlier and put me back on 777 and since then someone has messed me up again can someone sor my bibles again pleae sorry. 

Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

What's going on?? All our 7's have gone!!   bubble monster  

We all need our lucky 7's !!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I've sorted yours Jeanette hun xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi Maria 

thanks i wish they would get left alone i ve just put you on 77 

Jeanette

how you feeling today hun


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Think everyone is sorted now   Thanks for mine   
Maria xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Someone has come in and messed up everyones bibbles   I will start sorting but can someone sort mine please

x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Right have put everyone on 77 again all but me    Someone must have deliberately come in and ruined them all      

HELP PLEASE      

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya everyone

most of you were on a 77

except sallyanne1 who was on a 888 i have put u back to a 77

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Em hun your an angel   Dont know why someone has to ruin them all the time

luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww come on, why do they keep messing up the god damn bubbles bibbles.

Its not big
Its not clever

*AND ITS NOT CLEVER*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

all bibbles present and correct


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Em you was on an 8   Put you back on 77. And what are ya doing getting up at that time ona sunday   

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks sally

well until about 3 weeks ago i never knew what a sunday morning was lol

Willow slept in til 7am and needed to go outside and then i sat whilst she played

we did go back to bed at about 8am and she then slept til 12!

are you being pampered today hun?

EM


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Someone has done it AGAIN           Why does someone find it so BLOODY FUNNY to mess up the bibbles. Right im gonna sort out again can someone sort me please.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Right everyone on 77 and jeanette on 777 for scan tomorrow


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

SallyAnne

You were on an 0 - put you back on a 77

Helen
x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks sally 

were going for a nice meal tonight so i hope it will help me relax and stop worrying about getting lost tomorrow. im so scared .

ill let you know what happens 

Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Helen  

Jeanette dh wanted to take us all out for a meal today but i couldnt be bothered so we are having a take away instead   Try not to worry too much about tomorrow im sure once you get off th bus it will all come flooding back to you. Its bout to be scarey going on your own to a strange place and i can imagine you are worried about your scan too. You will be txting me telling me you are statring stimms tomorrow    

Luv sally x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh dear who is messing with bibbles?!!

Looking ok at the mo!

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just checking in girls - all 7's present and correct


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miss tc

put u back to a 77

Em

whilst i am here

does anyone fancy taking part u could well win more bibbles

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=364.0

Kamac and i cant play tho but be fab to have a team from here i will promise to come and cheer u on


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im up for a quiz, am I being   or does it not say a date yet??

sorry, its been a loooooong day!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate

there is no date yet

this will be decided at beginning of april with the draw being made as to what threads are playing what threads at the FF meet at stratford in 2 weeks

you need  a team of 6

4 team members and 2 reserves

EM

just checking the bibbles situ as having early night as af (which i shouldnt have is trying to rear its head and tum is agony tonight)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just checking in and everyones bibbles are fine


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

AWWW miss tc i have just seen the pic of stan he is so sweet


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

could someone pop me onto a 77 please

thanks

Em


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

All done Em
Maria x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

all looking good on the bibble front!

Em are you ok on a 87 or do you want that changed?

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

OH no didnt notice my bubbles werent on a 7 till I posted, can someone sort me out please

cant believe someone ruined my triple 7!  
Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nic i have just put u on a 77

I would love a 77 ending if anyone would like to do the honors

Em

ps cd2 has af arrived for u honey


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Put you on a 77 Em

Helen
x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Em - Helen beat me to it on sorting yours for you

Nic x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Just checked in to make sure everyones bibbles are fine, and they all seem to be 

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

chris i popped u on a 77 but went over so went to the next one

thanks helen for the bubbles  

Em


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em sorry forgot to say yes AF arrived for me - took 7 weeks 4 days. Need to monitor when the next one turns up to work out what my body is up to now......prior to being pregnant I could go up to 90+ days so did myself a little ticker so I dont lose count  
Nic


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

em put you back on 77


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

All good xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Kateag - you were on an 8 so bumped you back to a 77


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

alls looking good atm

we havent been in long from hospital and i have to stay up til 9pm and then i am going to bed

will check again before i go!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Everything ok Em??


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

dh was trying to help out 
elbowed me in the nose (right on the bone) 

my god does it hurt

i cant believe it as i had an op several years ago to straighten it after it had been broken as it caused all kinds of probs with breathing and sinuses

I am hoping i dont need the same op

i cant breathe thru it atm and i keep sneezing and could scream!

dh feels awful and offered to buy my laptop tomorrow lol i am getting it saturday i wonder what else i can get out of him


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my god!   

What was he trying to help you do!?!?! Hope he finished it in the end for you!! 

Is it broken


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

morning

kate he was trying to help me cook dinner

you know what they say about too many cooks!

its fractured and i have a cold too so its sore as heck and when i need to sneeze    

could someone pop me onto a 77 please

Willow has her 2nd check up today and jab 
her eyes are still red so they may give her anti biotics for that today
best go to the bank this morning (just in case!)

Shes gone back to sleep now so i think i will try after i find some ice!

Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

maz1980 said:


> shouldn't this be named part 3?
> 
> i dont want bibbles im an athiest! i want bubbles <stamps feet and cries>
> 
> ...


Your wish has been granted !


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Em

Put you on a 777 hun.

Helen
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Em hope u are ok?!!

Oh no back to bubbles!! The bibbles were being more lucky for me than ever before!!

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Same here, bibbles proved lucky, bubble not so much!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kateag i know - ive been having loads of luck this weekend etc with the bibbles!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG

someones spoiled my 777

i am on an 88 can someone help me out please

Emxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Heffalump - I've sorted you out, can you sort me out please.

Kim


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

im tryin em but someone must be blowin with me


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Maz - it was me


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks girls

Kia u were on a 8 so put u back to a 77


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em 
put you on a 77
think someone was helping as we went over once  

Nic x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Can someone blow me bubbles please?

The naughty bibble/bubble monster took them away all 11,000 of them    

Vicki x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Vicki

How awful for you hun. I have blown you some . how on earth did that happen?

Helen
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you Helen  

Because I was norti to the bibble/bubble monster...it stole all my lovely bubbles


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

vicki i blew u loads earlier when i saw naughty bubble monster took them all away!

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kate ya a little diamond


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all looking good!
apart from you Kate (ag) I bumped you up to a 77 you were on 78

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh thanks Nic hun. Need them now!!

Vicki how did you lose all your bubbles


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

all is looking good with the 77 and 777

How about safeguarding them further

theres a fair few of you on this thread

how about a team for the ITS A KNOCKOUT QUIZ

I know it will be lots of fun and those bubbles will be safe guarded

all you need is 

4 players and 2 reserves
how about it girls

Em


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Em you were on an 8 and Kate you were on a 3. Both back on 77s now

love
Helen
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate you was on 78 put you back to 77

Luv sally x x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls 

im on a plea someone has messed up my bubbles again i was on 777 im now on an 8. please leave them alone who ever it is. i would really appreciate if someone will sort them for me.  

Jeanette


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeanette, I've put you back to 77 but don't have time to do 777 just now 

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate you were on 78 again   can guests change bubbles anyway your back on 77 now hun


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me Kate??  (if it was me, thanks hun!)

Getting   with this bubble nicker now!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

kateag i think i was on an 8 as i saw i was!!

I dont think guests can?!!

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

sounds like people are having fun with bubbles


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kamac
popped u on a 777 (u were almost there)

and brownowl/scooter popped u back on a 77

everyone else was ok

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Kate no probs!! 

There are far too many Kates!!
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Kateag

You were on an 8 - blown you up to a 777 hun

Helen
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer it was you Kateag 

Anyway everyone seems fine now


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh ta very much hun!! 

Everyone looking good!

xxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

thank you heffalump. I hadnt realised I wasnt on a 7.

Chris


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Help I'm on an 8!

Everyone else looks good. 

Oh, and you're all on 7's!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There ya go Helen back on 77 hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks em  

Kate i know but think it as our name is the best thats why we are called it


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

hiya everyone

Just checking in while I have five mins cos Stan is asleep on DP knee! Gawd that pup is sooooooo demanding!

Anyways, all 7's present and correct!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwww bless!!! How cute is he!!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate ( Kamac80 ) put you back on 77  
Everyone else is fine


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello girls, I'm back!!! 

I've been in touch with another clinic that might allow me to do egg share   Things have been going well since being on a lucky 7 thread - so you have another believer amongst you  

I hope you are all well. Miss TC, Stan is gorgeous, how old is he?


Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks sallyanne  

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Just checking

Everyone looking fine   

Helen
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kamac, Just bumped you back up to a 77, You were on 78, Everyone else looks fine and dandy 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks nicky


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

your all on a 77

i just wanted to welcome tina to the thread

hope some of this lucky 77 luck rubs off on you honey   

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

well i spoke too soon

me and kateag are both on an 8

Kate i will sort u out if someone can sort me out

cheers

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks hun, have sorted out your bubbles for you x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Where did the little bears come from? DH says I should have a grumpy one   

Helen
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww how come I havent got a bear!?

Thanks for doing bubbles em. xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Kate, I think they are for charter VIP/mods. Have a look in your profile, go to change your settings and have a look at the bottom of the page. It might say "change your mood". 

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

It does yeah, I said I am happy but my teddy doesnt want to play! Im not a charter or a mod though so that would be why!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

miss tc 

just put u on a 77 hun

everyone else is ok

emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Em, just put you back on a 77 hun (you were ending in an 8  ) - didn't want you to start panicking


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

everyone ok
But how do i get a little teddy


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Sallyanne,

The bears are only available to Charter VIPs and Mods.

Tina xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awwww   they ar so cute


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sallyanne Have a look at the following link, It's easy to set up charter membership, Theres lots more extras too, Not just the teddies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=201.0

x x x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

kateag, you were on 83!!  I've put you back on a 77.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw thanks hun!!

xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

everyone

Hope you are all ok! Just checking and all 7's are ok tonight!

*Tina* - Stan is 13 weeks old today honey, but he has just had his first injection (the breeder I got him from obviously didnt want to pay for it and he was 12 weeks when I got him!)

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxx

PS *Em* thanks for the 77 honey


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good  

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jeanette you were on 78 so put u back on 77


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

i have just checked and everyone is on a 77

i am on 00

can someone do the honours please

thanks

Emxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Em - that's you up to a 777 sweetheart

Love
Tracy
xxxx*


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

my bubbles have been messed again please leave them alone who ever it is can someone put me back on 77 again please i have another scan tommorow to see if my follicles have grown .

Jeanette


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

There you go Jeanette honey    Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you honey. 

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks tracy for my 777

Hows stan

did he remember about the clocks 

willow didnt lol she had both of us up at 7!

emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jeanette hunni put you on 777 for tomorrow      Dont forget to let me know how you get on. 

luv sally x x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey ladies,

Haven't posted on here for a while, just thought I'd check up on you all, and more importantly your bubbles!! You all seem in check!!
I'll chuck some           to you all instead!xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi rhonda nice to see ya still around not heard from you for a while hope you are ok hun  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, good to see that everyone (and their bubbles) are good. Em, sorry that Willow had you up at 7 hun. Tracy, I'm glad that Stan was ok after his injections. Cool name for you pup hun  

Luv Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good!

Jeanette good luck for tomorrow

Kate xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi girls

feeling poop as af not turned up this evening is deadline...otherwise have to run tomorrow getting blood tests with results same day, more money! Why af has eluded this month I don't know  

Sorry-just feeling cr*p  

Larkles
x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

thanks for all the good luck wishes. and for those who have sorted my bubbles for luck tommorow thank you .

please dont let anyone touch them. 
Sally ill text you tomorrow when i leave clinic hun i have very little credit though until i get paid tuesday so wont be able to text everyone. 
i so hope it goes well tomorrow. im feeling no different inside. 

Jeanette


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Jeanette, 

Good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well for you            

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Help!!!! Can someone sort out my bubbles please? I'm on an 8  

Thanks, Tina xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorted Tina hun. x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks hun


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh where do you get your smileys from!?
xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

If you google smiley central it will take you to their site, you will have to download it, but it's free and they have some good smilies. It will only take a min. 

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Help!!! someone keeps messing with my bubbles   Can someone please sort me out  

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww someone has messed up my bubbles


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you whoever sorted my bubbles. 

Tina, I cant download smiley central cos I am on a mac


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Jeanette kateag and tina 

have sorted u all out and put u all on a 77

EMxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Em, how things going with Willow? Hope you are well.

Hi Kate, sorry hun, I'm sure that there are other smilies that you can download.








to everyone


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oooooohhhh who keeps messing with your bubbles?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I think someone might be trying to wind us up


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Everyone seems fine for now <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm080LDGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F12%255F169%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

wow the bubble monster has been busy tonight!

Jeanette, kateag and kamac and also tina and sally too

you were on 8's and 0's have sorted u all out for now on a 77

if someone could sort me out that would be fab

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Em, that a lovely pic of Willow hun. I have sorted out your bubbles for you. Hope they don't get messed with.

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Em, Kate, Kateag and Sally - have put you all back on 77 you were all on 8. Can someone sort me out please - someone is def messing with our bubbles - Em have sorted you out twice this morning.

Tina xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tina, Have got you to 7777  Off to try and sort some others out now but will apologise if I can't get you all to 777 or 7777 as my fingers already aching 

x x x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, very weird, I was trying to get Nicky to a 777 but my pc seems to be blowing about 18 bubbles every time I click to blow 1!!!

Could someone else take over please??

Thanks
Helen
xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Em thats a gorgeous picture of willow.

Helen I was going to sort out nicky but shes already on a 77. 

Chris


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kateag, Kamac and sallyane have ust got you all to 777's 

Thanks Helen  Will get your to triple 7's now 

x x x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Nicky!

Whereabouts in Co Durham are you from? My Dh is from a little village near Darlington!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

OK got micky nearly there to a 7777,but mines blowing sttrange numbers, can someone who's just blowing single bubbles finidh her off.

Chrios


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Nicki, have blown you 7777  

Brownowl, I think that you might have been blowing at the same time as me


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Please can someone sort my bibbles/bubbles?

Many thanks, Maria xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ahh tina you wre blowing with me that explains why I was going up in no less that two's but I was also going up in 18 some times too.

Chris


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm actually in Aycliffe which is next door to Darlington Helen, Which village was DH from? 

Chris Thanks will get yours to 777 now I have finished Helens 

x x x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Nicky

MJP just helped with yours hun.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

MJP and Chris, Someone was helping me blow yours up so I stopped blowing just after 700 for fear of it going over  

x x x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

That would be me     Sorry girls


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky, his parents live in Ingleton, does that ring a bell?  Their house backs onto lovely open fields, really beautiful. Aycliffe sounds familiar, I'll ask DH!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

helenO said:


> Nicky, his parents live in Ingleton, does that ring a bell? Their house backs onto lovely open fields, really beautiful. Aycliffe sounds familiar, I'll ask DH!


I think I've heard of it before but will have to ask DH when he wakes up  

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good!

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

argh

some ones just put me on an 8

pretty please can someone update me please


Em

everyone is ok


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em have put you back on a double 7 hun. 

Everyone else is ok. 
x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning everyone

Hows everyones bibbles?
Chris


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Thanks for my 777, it was very lucky for me as yesterday my employer offered me promotion!

Of course my first thought was that it would mean better maternity pay    

7's all look fine!

helen
xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Morning girls, 

Congrats on your promotion Helen, hope it does mean more maternity pay   

You are all looking well, Chris have put you back on a 77 (someone messed with your bubbles)

Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Helen well done on the promotion  

All looking good  

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Helen well done on the promotion! Bubbles worked the magic for you! 
xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Em and Kateag, have put you both back on 77. How is hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kamac

you were on a 9

put u back to a 77

everyone else seems to be ok

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks em  

Everyone looking ok now

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

All fine and dandy


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kateag and jeanette

you were both on an 8

put u both back to a 77

can someone move me back to a 77 please

thanks

Emxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Good job I popped in to check the 7s - someone     had put everyone on an 8 !!!!

Helen
x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Have sorted you out girls, you were back on 88. Can someone sort me out please  

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks who ever sorted out my bubbles   xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

HELP!!! Someone got me again  

Have sorted you all out again, someone is really trying to wind us up   

Kate, How's Holly this morning? Hope she is feeling better. You made me smile yesterday when you said that she was happy that the ladies on the puter were asking how she is


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooooh Tina, I was blowing but someone was def blowing with me!!

Thanks for asking about Holly she is still asleep at the moment, so obviously not better yet  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry Kate was me blowing Tina's bubbles put her on 777 And put you on 7777 ready for d-reg


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww Sally thanks hun!! Have upped you to a 777 for yours!!
xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles girls  

Kate, I'm sorry Holly isn't better yet hun. It probably a good thing that she is sleeping. Hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

who's been playing with our bubbles then!!!

I think everyones on 7's now.

Chris


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

She is up and she is SO much better!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks girls for sorting my bubbbles

i will check in later

i justwanted to say to kate so glad that holly is feeling better today

such fab news

gotta dash as willow wants her lunch

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww bless that picture is so gorgeous!!! Where is willow going on her first holiday em?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

argh

whose been messing with all our bubbles!

I will start at the bottom and work up (kateag first)

Kate thanks hun

We are taking willow to my parents caravan on the haven site at Mablethorpe

we used to take bouncer every year (except last year) am hoping the weather will be nice enough to take her to the beach

we are going a week tomorrow and my parents are coming for the sat/sun they havent seen willow yet (not even a picture!) and then we will come back on the bh mon

oh no 5 days no FF lord help us

Em

popped kateag kamac saly tina onto a 77


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh very nice! My mum & dad have a caravan chalet thing at a site in pagham, we go down a few times as well! Im sure you will be fine without the FF!! Enjoy the break and we will all be here when you get back!

(although you may need to leave your mobile number in case WE need YOU!)


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm on an 8 again!! What's going on?? Please help someone   xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im on a 8 as well. Please can someone fix me. 

Was SO happy on my 7777.  

Maria will do you now hun.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

We are all on 8's

I'll start now anyone care to join me!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tina, Chris, Em and Maria have ended you all on 77 again. 

Please would someone do me?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Everyones ending in a 7
Kate you are ending in a 77 at the moment

Nicx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate and sally have put u both back on a 77 again


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Help im on an 8!!

Kate xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

put you on a 7 Kate

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, someone must really think this is funny  

Kate, glad Holly is feeling better hun, it's not nice when they are ill.
Em, have a nice weekend hun, I hope the Willow enjoys her walk.

Hello to everyone else, your bubbles look good.

Tina xx

P.S thank you all for looking after my bubbles


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just checking in    Have had a good scroll through and all 7's present and correct  

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

tina thanks hun, altho its next week we are away this weekend i am home alone 
obviously with willow!

Miss TC hows stan

all bubbles are present and 7'd!

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Helen and Nicky you were both on 78 put you back on 77  

Everyone else fine

luv sally x x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

All on 7's so far today. Thats good

Chris


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm on an 8 again!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There ya go hun 77 again


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kamac

have out u on a 77 you were on an 8

i am on a 0 can someone sort me out please

thanks

EMxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Have sorted you out hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good!

My lucky 7's must be working as lost another 3 pounds last nite!

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Kate, you were on an 8 so I've put you back on 77. Well done on the loss hun.

Everyone else looks good.

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done Kate!! Have you had your half stone aware now?? 

Pretty please could I have the password again? 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Now i'm on a 4! That's twice today someone has ruined my bibbles  

Please can someone help AGAIN ?!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

maria

i just put u on a 77 and then went back and someones put u on an 8  

Em

maria ur back on a 77


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Em - put you on a 777 honey  

Everyone else, all 7's are ok  

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Em    Bubble monster please leave my lucky 7's i need them!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok bibble monster do what you like to my bibbles i'm bibbled off now!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

tried sorting your bubbles out mjp but think someone else doing it at same time

can someone sort my bubbles please
nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Twas me, I have cramp in my finger  now but you are on a 7777 for tomorrow hun.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh pants, look at my bubbles   please could I have a 7 for tomorrow please


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

just put you on a 77.
good luck for tomorrow
nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyones on a 7 now! Thanks Kate   xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh ta hun!

x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I've put you on a 77 too Nic xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Its quiet on here today where is everybody?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

here i am

everyone on a double or treble

em


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok Em put you back on a double 7.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Tracy, Em, kateag, NICWIM, you were all on an 8!  I've blown you all back up to 77's

I wish my mouse didn't click quite so loudly - I'm in an open plan office and getting some funny looks!

Have a good weekend everyone


Helen


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Helen!! 

What is it with this bubble PAIN IN THE   MONSTER!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kate u were on an 8 so sorted u

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate sally and kate

just put u both on a 77

Em


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning!

Kamac Kate - popped you on a 777 sweetheart,

everyone else looking good this morning    

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks tracy and em i need a bit of luck right now

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you girlies.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Kate, Kamac, Miss TC and Em. I have just blow yyou all up to 77's again, you were on 78's

Chris


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

can some one put me on 77's pleas e I need to be luckty as I have my scan on Monday

chris


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Helen you were on 78 put you on 77 an so were you chris so put you on 77 too hun. not feelin to well but will try n get you up to 777 for your scan hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

everyone was on a double 7

except sally so sorted  

em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Morning!

Kate (kamac) you were on a 88 so put u back to a 77

Nic u were on a 8 so back to a 77

Kate  girl
blown u to a 777

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks chris and em for sorting my bubbles!

Happy birthday kate xx

Kate xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Can someone please sort mine when they get a spare minute, I seem to be on an 8 
Everyone elses look OK

Thanks 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nicky 

all sorted honey

Everyone else is ok

Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Em hun but I'm on a 78 again 

Everyone else is on 78 too so will start sorting some of you out now 

x x x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Nicki, have sorted you out hun and will help you sort out the others 

Tina xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Both Kates, Em, Sally, Tracy and Helen have sorted you all out back to 77's, Someone else was doing your's Chris 

Thanks Tina x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

morning

just checking in

all bubbles looking ok

Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just checking everyone is fine


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies

all bubbles looking good!

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

All bubbles seem ok!
xxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

you beat me too it Kate


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

all bubbles are looking ok girls




Emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Just checking on everyone before I go to bed, everyone is fine. Hope you are all well  

Tina xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone! Sorry I've been absent from this thread - I have ben blowing when necessary just not posting as I was keeping my head down to avoid losing my triple 7's whilst I went through scan after scan etc. 

Well I went to the FF meet at the weekend and although I was a VERY good girl apparently the bibble/bubble monster zero'd by bubbles. I've got that back 10 fold now  - PHEW! but of course I lost my triple 7   and I'm currently withdrawing from the steroids and Wiggle and me could really do with the luck that has seen me through to this far!  

So...... if it's not too cheeky, please can someone put me back to a double for now? 

Pretty please?

Lou
XX


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Lou - I'm trying to get you on a double but your bubbles won't change for some reason    I'll keep trying for Wiggle xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I have been trying too 

think u need to chat to the bibble/bubble monster  

Tracy u were on an 8 so i 777 for you
get wellsoon!

everyone else seems ok for now

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lou I was trying too, but they are stuck on that number? 

Let us know when we can start blowing again. Hope you and wiggle are doing ok. xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate

just put u back to a double 7


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh Ta em. xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

tina u was on an 8

everyone else is ok but i am on an 8 

could someone sort my 7's for me please

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Aweeze, have tried to sort out your bubbles for you hun, but they are still not moving.

Have blown everyone else some for some extra luck, hope it works

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em I was tryin to do you but someone else is as well!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

haha that was me, just blowing everyone some extra


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh wow! Thank you whoever that was!!
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tina   Right back at ya!
xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks hun, you didn't have to hun, just wanted to give some extra luck to you all xx

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well why should we have all the luck if you dont get any! 

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks kate and tina

kate you were on a 9

put u back to a 77

Em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good!

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate u were on a 8
have put u back to 77

Em

ps everyone else was ok


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Who messed with my 777??


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Not me, I'm too scared to mess with your bubs


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry!!! That did sound a bit menacing didnt it!!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

You would scare the [email protected] out of the bubble monster


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Its not me! Its the sniff!!!!

sorry!!! hehehehe!!!
xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

You scared me into sorting out your bubs for you again. If anyone messes with them I thiknk I'm going to have to sort them out   (got finger cramp now and can't use it to type    )


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Tina you are a star! 

God help anyone who touches them, PLEASE! I need them for thursday!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Put a message under your pic of you and boo, say something like - Please leave my bubbles at 20777 as I need them for Thursday. I'm sure people would leave them alone hun. I will check Thursday morning for you.

Tina xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who tried to blow my bubbles - apparently they got stuck because I hit bubble maximum!!!! 

I've had them fixed now - managed to get them burst backwards a bit so all is well with my bibble/bubble status again    

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Bubble Max!! Go Lou!!

Glad you have them back to a lucky 7 though!!
xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone has messed with Lou's bubbles   I have put you onto a 7, but you will have to get someone to put you back on 777

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Put you on a 77 Lou hun. 
xxxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

aaaaaargh no, I was tring to get Lou to a 777 but the bubbles are stuck again!

Help!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooops!! Erm! You might have to pm her and ask her to get them popped down again!! 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

oh no lou, cant we get the max amount changed to 77777?  

that ticker is looking fantastic hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate u were on an 8 

have done my best for a 777 for ur scan but my hands aching now lol

will try again if no one else has before i go to bed

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Have sorted you out Kate, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you girls. Cant believe someone did it again.  

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't worry hun, we are keeping an eye on them for you x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Kamac Kate - you were on an 8, I've put you back on 77.

Everyone else looks good x

Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks tina 

All looking ok at the moment.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91148.0

happy bubblin!

Emxx


----------

